

Pakistan leaks photos of people shot at Bin Laden compound - Garbage
http://english.aljazeera.net/video/asia/2011/05/201155161514334290.html

======
yuvadam
To whom do these photos do any good? Pure necrophilia.

~~~
alex_h
I don't think that word means what you think it means.

~~~
yuvadam
I know what I said.

